# Cheapest and Best Auto Insurance In Massachusetts?



## Guest

Hi You Guys,

May I please get your suggestions for the cheapest and best auto insurance company in Massachusetts?

I have no points. I've never filed a claim with an insurance company in all of my decades of driving. In other words, I am very boring and dull and insurance companies love me because I like to buy full coverage but I haven't ever had to collect. I've forked over my money to Amica, Liberty Mutual, and currently I'm with Commerce. None of those three did me any favors, so I'm definitely open to switching.

A friend told me about $9/week insurance for people that have no DUIs on their record, but I can't find any info on that and I don't know if it's legit. Since there are so bloody many companies here now, I am wondering what your advice is? I am not loyal to my agent at all because he works with just a couple of companies and their rates seem high. I am attracted by the "vanishing deductible" that Nationwide advertises, but I'd love to get your thoughts and opinions, too.

The last thing I want is to be uninsured in this Illegal Immigrant Haven, so thanks a lot for your advice!


----------



## LGriffin

I have a perfect record as well and my agent got the best rate through Plymouth Rock. They were very efficient when a q-tip took out my 3 week old vehicle in a parking lot.


----------



## 78thrifleman

I hear Progressive is good at providing attorneys both for and against their clients.

If I were you, I'd just stay at a Holiday Inn Express.


----------



## HistoryHound

I've seen the ads on the sides of various pages for dirt cheap insurance. I'm wondering if that's what your friend is talking about. They just don't seem legit to me. We have Commerce through AAA and they've been pretty good so far and we did have a claim. The only issue we had was they wanted to 50/50 an accident that was clearly the other drivers fault & we argued that while we knew 50/50 didn't surcharge us it wasn't right that the other driver was going to get off without a surcharge. But, once they looked at everything they found us not at fault. We pay out the wazoo because we have two inexperienced operators, but they helped me find all sorts of discounts which makes it a little better (just a little). It's still almost $500 a month, no surcharges.


----------



## Guest

Whoa, thanks you guys so much!! I just got a quote from GEICO . . . $600 per year. I could live with that, for it's $250 less than I paid with Commerce last year.

I'm not young, so I'm very glad that I've never had to file a claim. I am hoping that I won't have to file one this year, either. Maybe the reason I haven't had an accident is 'cause I drove a Volvo sedan for years, and you know how "Volvo drivers" are. We usually ride in the right-hand lane, don't go above the speed limit and, annoyingly, we usually have one of our blinkers blinking all the time.

I'll keep you posted. Thanks a lot for your advice. I'll keep looking! I have a little time before the po-po can get me.


----------



## Johnny Law

I've been with Commerce since 1989. I get the Commerce loyalty discount, anti theft discount, multi car discount, passive restraint discount and I finally got around to going to the agent this summer because I've got nothing better to do while I'm out injured and asked what other discounts I could get.

They pulled up my inspection station report from the year prior and asked what my mileage was currently. I travel less than 3,500 a year with my truck, so another $65 knocked off. More if I signed up for auto pay, but I didn't want to do that, I want to control when they get paid. Another discount if you get your statements online.

ALOT of what you pay has to do with your vehicle's "rating class" which depends upon what your vehicle is. Not even the agent can figure out the system entirely. Look on the back of your coverage selections page and there are two horizontal columns at the bottom with a bunch of numbers, some of which you can decipher. This is where your premium is calculated using some magic formula that no one but the company knows.


----------



## HistoryHound

The auto-pay isn't that bad, they take it out on the same day every month. It just bugs me that if you don't pay in full at the beginning of the policy year, they charge a buck a month. I also just signed up for the green discount or whatever they call it, so now they don't mail me anything. I just get an e-mail telling me that my documents are available on line. We also get a good student discount because of the kids' grades, the AAA discount, loyalty, multi-car , millage, etc discounts. It ends up saving us a substantial amount. The agent also recommended that since the girls don't drive my car that I exclude them from the policy for it. Something about the insurance company puts the higher inexperienced operator premiums on the more valuable (higher premium) vehicles . If I decide to put them back on the policy for that car all I have to do is call. The biggest hits we take are the two inexperienced operators and where we live.


----------



## 78thrifleman

I have Plymouth Rock. I'm a 99 with 2 vehicles on the policy. My rates went up this year because they eliminated the multi-vehicle discount and went the opposite direction... Penalizing me. I had to add my wife as a driver to get the rate back down.


----------



## NorthshoreWannabe

I've been with Liberty Mutual for about two years now. We get a bunch of discounts with them including one for each have finished college. I pay $96 a month with one accident that drops off in December and my wife is at $90 with no accidents. Neither of us have tickets. They gave us a multi car discount, seat belts, airbags, school discount, and a bunch of other ones too. 

Send me a PM or anyone if you want an option from Transit Insurance. One of my fraternity brothers is the vice president and always tells us to have people reach out to him and he will give you a free quote. He tells us if he can beat your current quote, great; if not, then stay where you are. Doesn't hurt to check.

I would be careful with Geico, I thought I read somewhere that their quotes are only for 6 months at a time that isn't really advertised so it would come out to around $1200 for the year.


----------



## SinePari

USAA for everything. Banking, auto ins, mortgage, credit cards, etc.


----------



## 7costanza

I left the Country, denounced my Citizenship and then snuck back across the border.....Insurance.......we dont need no stinkin insurance,


----------



## MaDuce

SinePari said:


> USAA for everything. Banking, auto ins, mortgage, credit cards, etc.


This


----------



## Usa8235

I would suggest an insurance carrier that is located in Massachusetts, (except for USAA if you are eligible for them) I would STAY FAR FAR AWAY from the internet carriers like Progressive and Geico, you are asking for trouble (GMASS nailed the reason why above)...i have not heard anything good about either of them. Plus, if you have to pick your insurance (as opposed to getting advise from an agent) you better pay attention to what you are doing and make sure you get adequate coverage. You need to be educated in what you are buying so that you are not surprised when you have a claim.
All of the insurance companies i represent increased their rates this year..when Nonnie Burns, or whatever her name was- insurance commissioner -deregulated the auto insurance industry, companies were lowering rates to get as much business as they could...Liberty Mutual, esp. made it their goal to be the biggest auto insurer in Mass. and have the rates to accomplish this (plus if you are LEO, they give a lower rate on top off all the other discounts) now the rates are going up across the boards. Amica has one of the best reputations and they are picky with who they insure..i don't know what their rates are like tho'. Commerce is a good company, solid, good with claims and if you have AAA their rates are descent. I know you said neither or those did you any favors...not sure what you mean by that. I have heard good things about Plymouth Rock too.
Insurance is a necessary evil...you pay and pay and hopefuly you never have to use it.


----------



## Edmizer1

Just so everbody here knows if they don't already, the chaiman of Progressive Insurance is bankrolling the effort to pass the medical marijuana ballot question in Mass.


----------



## Goose

Not in MA anymore, but I paid for an additional $2K worth of coverage for add-on equipment for my car (wheels, supercharger, upgraded brakes, performance tune, satellite radio, etc.) with Progressive.

My car suffered $3k worth of hail damage and they wanted to total my car. I sent them about $6k worth of receipts and they only added about $800 of value...enough to keep them from writing it off. I ditched them shortly thereafter.

I've had my issues with Liberty Mutual as well...them refusing to cover the cost of a rental car when I had to get my car fixed for two accidents (neither of which I was at fault for, so they could have just billed the at fault's insurance for it), so I ended up dropping it off when I went on a trip.

I came back from my trip and some of the damage was not fixed that was clearly from one of the accidents. I had it out with the body shop and Liberty Mutual because they fucked up and didn't include it in the claim, and they refused to get me a rental car when it was their fault this time, and they made it a pain in the ass to file a supplemental claim for the damage because the car was no longer at the body shop.

Sent from my POS using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LGriffin

Edmizer1 said:


> Just so everbody here knows if they don't already, the chaiman of Progressive Insurance is bankrolling the effort to pass the medical marijuana ballot question in Mass.


Good to know. Well add them to the "NFG" list along with Geico, who canned my hero,
R. Lee Ermy.
http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...ant-therapist-says-was-fired-from-commercial/


----------



## Cody Salvick

You should contact The Hartford for *auto insurance quotes and rates*. They, too, offer the disappearing deductible and a whole bunch of other discounts that I think are really cool and make your monthly premiums much more affordable. Take a look into it. J


----------



## Herrdoktor

The insurance rates in MA are a fucking cartoon. I remember having to pay almost $300 a month as a new driver through commerce.

Geico is great as long as you don't live in Massachusetts. Their ads even state that their advertised rates do not apply to MA residents.


----------



## TRPDiesel

In my experience the trick is to have a good insurance agent. I have been with the same one since I started driving. The carrier has changed a few times but the service still remains top notch. They know me by name and I have never had an issue with any claim. They are competitive with rates and in my opinion if they cost a little more I don't really care because I can go there with ANY questions and concerns and I know they will be taken care of without a headache, hassle or bullshit.
My only experience with commerce insurance is at the local body shop when I got hit by a lady whose hemp flip flop broke and wedged in the gas pedal. They were less than impressed with them as they do not play well with the shop.


----------



## Usa8235

Cheapest isn't necesarily the best!

I am currently in a major fight on behalf of one of my insured's with Arbella, who i very rarely have trouble with. Guy parks his car on street in Newburyport to go to appt...comes out 5 hours later and finds that his car has been hit..minor front end damage. Arbella is busting them big time because he did not report it to the Police and there is no Police Report on file..well, wouldn't have reported it to the Police either...why would you? Seems like a waste of an Officers time to go out and take a report about a car being hit while parked ( i take these claims all the time, very common ocurrence)..is it just me? So then Arbella wants to know if he went around and asked if anyone saw who hit him!! Seriously? The guy he had the appt. with had come downstairs with him and was with him when my insured found his car and he witnessed his distress..that doesn't count tho' as he is known to my insured...now they are making him do a taped statement ..he doesn't care about that its just the point of breaking the balls...
At any given time a good insurance company and turn a claim into a nightmare


----------



## jamesks

Arbella always comes up in conversation when I ask my friends this question. it seems to be the coverage that they trust the most. I was also with Arbella in Boston until I moved to NH. I found them to be fair and I would have stayed with them but they don't underwrite in New Hampshire. So my vote would also have to go to Arbella.

Now that I'm up in NH, I use Amica.. which is also extremely reliable. I have been using them for Auto and Home insurance up here and so far they have been an A+ on service, very honest and up front, I highly recommend them. So, if arbella isn't an option, i would definitely check out Amica. Otherwise, I would just use a rate comparison software like http://www.4autoinsurancequote.com or http//www.ratekick.com to see what they are saying when it comes to car insurance rates.

Good luck.


----------



## Hush




----------



## niteowl1970

I get my insurance through AAA. Commerce insurance. They've been good for us since 2002.


----------



## jjames783

I have had commerce, but I recently switched to Liberty mutual. I found that it was about 200.00 less than what i was paying before. Now if you have a Subaru or Veteran status they give you a discount as well. Good luck


----------



## HistoryHound

I have to agree with Commerce through AAA. I had Commerce years ago and wasn't terribly thrilled, but a few years ago we decided to make the switch back through AAA and the customer service is pretty good. I don't know if it's because their service improved over time or if being tied to such a large consumer base through AAA motivates them to go the extra mile to keep people happy. My guess would be they know if they piss off enough AAA customers, they could lose the contract.

I gave up on Safety after they tried screwing my daughter over on an "accident". She was leaving school and a woman accused her of doing a couple thousand dollars damage to her car with the mirror on my daughter's car. They never spoke to my daughter, didn't take into account that there was absolutely no damage on my daughter's car not even a scuff on the mirror or that the mirror on our car was much lower than the damage on the other car. (My smart girl took pictures before the cars were moved.) Instead they looked at a junior operator and decided that inexperience must have caused her to ding the other car without realizing it until the woman started screaming at her. If they had said she clipped it and did a little damage that would have been plausible, but there's no way you scrape the entire side of an SUV without knowing it or without damaging your car. That was after they told me that it wasn't their problem that the bus company who's driver hit my husband's car with their bus wouldn't give me the correct insurance information. They can pound sand, the only way I'll ever deal with them again is if one of their insured hits us.


----------

